
Why strace doesn't work in Docker - dmazin
https://jvns.ca/blog/2020/04/29/why-strace-doesnt-work-in-docker/
======
downerending
Interesting. And quite annoying that Docker would disable _ptrace(2)_ within
its containers by default.

~~~
richardwhiuk
It doesn't if you are running Linux 4.8 or above

~~~
downerending
Interesting. Is this a change in Docker, or a change in the 4.8 kernel? Any
idea why?

~~~
richardwhiuk
Docker detects a different kernel, and that's a result of what I assume is a
bug in Linux prior to 4.8 where you could get around a seccomp filter I
believe.

